# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  فلل للبيع

## راجية الرحمة

شركة مكيون مطورون عمرانيون تطرح الأن فلل للبيع في منطقة بطحاء قريش بمـكة الذي يتمـيز بـقربـه من الحــرم المكي الشريف و مشعر منى حيث يبعد عن الحرم المكي ستة  كيلو متر و عن مشعر منى خمسة  كيلو متر, و يقع المشروع  ( فلل للبيع ) بالـقـرب من الطريق الدائري الثالث مما يسهل حركتك داخل احياء مكة المكرمة و الوصول السريع الى طـريـق جده السريع و الطـريـق الموصل الى طريق المـدينة الـمنورة , يـتكـون الـمشروع من أربعة  فلل ديبلوكس بتشطيبات عالية الجودة و تصاميم متميزة , يقام مشروع  فـلل للبـيع على أرض منبسـطـة يـقـع بالـقـرب منها مسجـد و مدارس للـبنين و البنات و يتميز
 الموقع يوفـر جميع متطـلبات الأسـرة  السعودية  , , ,




ـــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------

